# Lost Astral PFD on the Royal Gorge



## yogiboater (May 23, 2006)

I lost my orange Astral PFD around tunnel drive take-out for the Royal Gorge. Could also have fallen out between there and parkdale put-in. Please call if you have found it!!!  720-273-2864


----------

